# GLS paste repair possible?



## susuofsoap (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi. I'm so appreciative for all the fine helpful folks here. I have a question. Y esterday I made IL's GLS paste and I think I may have over blended it? Or maybe it was separated when I put the lid on and left it? Anyway, when I checked this morning it was paste with oozy goo (oil or glycerin). Not much --few ounces out of 30 oz oils. Is it possible to repair this? Also, I made my a batch using a Jackie Thompson recipe and a crockpot. It came out great and neutral, no glycerin added to lye water. When I tested with pheno on this oozy batch it was deep purple. I'm fine with pitching the ooze but would love to save if possible. It's still paste/ooze. 
Thanks for any guidance you can provide. Susan


----------



## susuofsoap (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello. Did I offend someone?  Do I need to bathe? Ha.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 25, 2021)

I believe Jackie Thompson's method is a cooked (hot process) method, although I could be wrong -- I'm not very familiar with her stuff.

If you followed Irish Lass's method, then you made this batch with a cold process method, not a HP method, so you're comparing apples and oranges. 

Mix the more liquidy parts into the more pasty parts so the entire batch is well mixed again, and give the batch more time for saponification to finish. 

You have to allow for differences in method and the fact that the paste had some separation.

People don't always answer right away. That's especially true on weekends -- and that's even more true for questions about liquid soap making and other soap making methods that only a small percentage of us make.


----------



## susuofsoap (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks! I guess I’m being impatient. Sorry. 
I did make an HP batch. Turned out perfectly in crockpot. Batch #2 IL CP is weepy. Made Batch #3 IL CP yesterday and turned out very nicely. 
wondering if I should heat the CP paste to reincorporate the oils.  It’s pretty thick to blend. 
thanks again!
Susan


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2021)

susuofsoap said:


> Thanks! I guess I’m being impatient. Sorry.
> I did make an HP batch. Turned out perfectly in crockpot. Batch #2 IL CP is weepy. Made Batch #3 IL CP yesterday and turned out very nicely.
> wondering if I should heat the CP paste to reincorporate the oils.  It’s pretty thick to blend.
> thanks again!
> Susan


I’m not super-experienced with LS, but can say that I don’t have much luck with remixing CPLS that has separated without a bit of heat and additional liquid. As you noted, the paste is stiff and tough to blend unless you can loosen it up a bit.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 25, 2021)

Do what makes the most sense to get the job done. There aren't any hard-and-fast rules! 

A little heat will encourage any lingering saponification to finish up, so that's another aspect that might be helpful.


----------



## susuofsoap (Apr 25, 2021)

Ok great! I’m new to all this and a bit intimidated. I know CP bars pretty well but this is a different animal for me. Appreciate your guidance. Susan


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2021)

susuofsoap said:


> I know CP bars pretty well but this is a different animal for me.



My favorite saying is _"There are about as many different ways to make LS as there are LS-ers!"_ When I first read your post I wasn't sure how to help you. @IrishLass's GLS is one way to make LS. Jackie Thompson's is another. Both come from the same background, i.e., a solid grounding in the basics before developing their own style. I have not made LS using either of those methods. What I can advise, is that you take some time to understand the basics then you're more likely to troubleshoot batches on your own... and even develop your own style for making LS. 

*Alayna B's Liquid Soap Tutorial for Beginners*

*DeeAnna's Soapy Stuff* - Scroll down to Liquid Soap

HTH


----------



## Susie (Apr 27, 2021)

If it were me, I would add just enough water and heat to get that paste back together, and diluted. I would then wait at least a couple of days. If it starts separating again, I would mix KOH 25 gm with H2O 50 gms, and start adding a little (14 gms) and wait at least 24 hours. Check it again. Repeat until it stops separating. Then zap test it 24 hours after the last KOH addition.  If it is zappy, set it aside and wait. Check it every 48 hours until it isn't zappy. If it isn't zappy, you have soap. 

That's one of the best things about liquid soap-you can fix it after saponification.  Had your soap been zappy on the front end, I would have told you to add 10 grams of oil and continue the same pattern as above.


----------



## susuofsoap (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you so much. I will add that to my bag of tricks!
Susan


----------

